# Fantastic Free Golf Tips Website



## BunkerBound (Jul 8, 2011)

For all those intrested check out 

Free Online Golf Tips - Get Better At Golf

Some very good tips & advise, including videos.

Think i'll be taking the laptop up to the driving range this evening to try out a few things.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

There are some very nice drills. Good website!


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Rickard Strongert is another one to check out on videojug. The videos he has are for a variety of things and situations. They are well expalined videos too.


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

A very good website, good series of videos and instruction


Home - JOHN BERWINS ONLINE GOLF STORE


----------



## Kabilos (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I will be watching a lot of these during my day and prepping for my next round this weekend.


----------

